# Kimma's first agility experience!



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Our agility club was part of a local event to benefit one of the area humane societies, so we put on an agility showing! It was the first time Kimma got to show off in front of a crowd, and she did wonderfully! 

Of course, the area wasn't entirely fenced in, so some of us (especially the puppies!) kept our dogs on leash the whole time. The only thing that was annoying was making sure to grab the end of the leash as Kimma came out of the tunnel and the chute... It slowed down the flow a bit! 

The dog walk and jumps were all at their lowest heights, and we did a very short course (jump, chute, broad jump with one plank, curved tunnel, jump, dog walk, jump). No changing of sides or anything involved. So super easy for me, hahaha.

Anyway, here are a few pics!

Over!









Posing on the dog walk:









Love this one <3









After her agility debut! (Her boyfriend is the tan/white pup in the back! He made his debut as well!)









Me, Kimma, her boyfriend Maui, and Maui's Mom!









The event made me feel much more confident in our work thus far, and I know that if we keep training and working hard, we can keep getting better and better. She just has the natural desire to do all of this stuff, and when she's focused, she's amazing. I love my little girlie!!!


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

Cool congrats! She is really cute!


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Looks like you had a great day for it! Yay Kimma!


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

OK, Kimma is the cutest thing on 4 legs. Seriously.
Sounds like you guys had fun, I love the pic of her coming over the jump, towards the camera.


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

That's awesome and she looks great going through her paces.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

LynnI said:


> Cool congrats! She is really cute!


Thank you! She's lucky she is so darn cute! LOL



Squeeker said:


> Looks like you had a great day for it! Yay Kimma!


OMG the weather was perfect!!! Gorgeous day! And there was a decent crowd, but nothing overwhelming... Perfect for me, and possibly her, too. Though she really does like showing off for people, hahaha.



LazyGRanch713 said:


> OK, Kimma is the cutest thing on 4 legs. Seriously.
> Sounds like you guys had fun, I love the pic of her coming over the jump, towards the camera.


Awww you're too nice!!! Don't tell her that in person or she'll develop even more of an attitude, LOL. We did have so much fun! I can't wait till we get to do it all again, hahaha. We're definitely addicted! And I'm planning on getting that pic printed out and framed for sure. I love it, too!



Papilove said:


> That's awesome and she looks great going through her paces.


Yeah, she really did love every minute of it! We were done and she didn't even want any treats... She tried to go over another jump instead, LOL. I hope the trend continues, because I sure love it as well!


----------

